# Explain "Non-migrating members of the family unit" point



## WillGreg (Apr 9, 2016)

Hi, I am completing my visa application and there is this question I don't fully understand:



> "Non-migrating members of the family unit"
> Does the applicant have any members of their family unit not travelling to Australia who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents?


*I don't have any family member been added to my application* and I have no relatives in Australia whatsoever.

Should I add in this point my parents and brothers? Even when they have no relation or interest in Australia?

Thanks


----------



## karanbansal91 (Oct 10, 2016)

WillGreg said:


> Hi, I am completing my visa application and there is this question I don't fully understand:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes U can add them. These questions are just for reference and information of DIBP. These will not affect visa processing.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

WillGreg said:


> Hi, I am completing my visa application and there is this question I don't fully understand:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Parents and siblings aren't considered members of your family unit, only spouse/partner and children. If you are single and don't have children, then you would answer "No".


----------



## WillGreg (Apr 9, 2016)

Maggie-May24 said:


> Parents and siblings aren't considered members of your family unit, only spouse/partner and children. If you are single and don't have children, then you would answer "No".


Thank you very very much, this makes sense.


----------



## moony_2013 (Jul 30, 2017)

Hello, I am trying to complete my visa application and bump into the same question. When I select "yes" to the question, it will then proceed to ask you about details of the family member.

Although I understand that the definition of "Member of Family Unit" according to DIPN are just spouse/partner and children, the type of relationship of family member available to choose from the question includes "Aunt, Brother, Cousin, Friend, Parent, etc..."

In this case, I am confused. I am not sure if I should fill in my parents. The question is, will saying I don't have any non-migrating member of the family unit affecting my parents visa to visit/migrate to Australia in the future?

Thank you so much for helping out!


----------



## walejebb (Nov 12, 2017)

moony_2013 said:


> Hello, I am trying to complete my visa application and bump into the same question. When I select "yes" to the question, it will then proceed to ask you about details of the family member.
> 
> Although I understand that the definition of "Member of Family Unit" according to DIPN are just spouse/partner and children, the type of relationship of family member available to choose from the question includes "Aunt, Brother, Cousin, Friend, Parent, etc..."
> 
> ...


I would double check with the authorities, but I notice Australia has a knack for asking stupidly vague questions. I think the government here is so authoritarian that it would rather have as much information as possible stored in their databases.

But if the definition of a 'family unit' is just the immediate family, then you can just put down those details and explain to the officer that someone advised you that they officials only wanted to know about immediate family and not to waste the time.


----------



## jayaprakashnarayan (May 6, 2017)

*Nmfu*



moony_2013 said:


> Hello, I am trying to complete my visa application and bump into the same question. When I select "yes" to the question, it will then proceed to ask you about details of the family member.
> 
> Although I understand that the definition of "Member of Family Unit" according to DIPN are just spouse/partner and children, the type of relationship of family member available to choose from the question includes "Aunt, Brother, Cousin, Friend, Parent, etc..."
> 
> ...


Hey Moony,

If your parents are not migrating with you now, click NO. Later stage you can bring your parents even you click NO in the visa application now. So not a problem, Go ahead and finish your application asap.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

moony_2013 said:


> Hello, I am trying to complete my visa application and bump into the same question. When I select "yes" to the question, it will then proceed to ask you about details of the family member.
> 
> Although I understand that the definition of "Member of Family Unit" according to DIPN are just spouse/partner and children, the type of relationship of family member available to choose from the question includes "Aunt, Brother, Cousin, Friend, Parent, etc..."
> 
> ...


DIBP's system often have more options than fit each individual question. In the case of this question, you are correct that the family unit is only the spouse/partner and children so you do not include your parents or any other relatives.


----------



## sam2206 (Mar 7, 2017)

In the vein of family members not migrating with you, my wife will not be moving to Australia with me, but can I claim points for her IELTS score ? If I claim those 5 points, will she have to undergo the PCC and Medical requirement , even if she is not migrating ?


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

sam2206 said:


> In the vein of family members not migrating with you, my wife will not be moving to Australia with me, but can I claim points for her IELTS score ? If I claim those 5 points, will she have to undergo the PCC and Medical requirement , even if she is not migrating ?


She will need to have a PCC and Meds regardless. (Assuming you are still a family unit here)


----------



## sam2206 (Mar 7, 2017)

FFacs said:


> She will need to have a PCC and Meds regardless. (Assuming you are still a family unit here)


We aren't legally separated yet, but we are not together anymore either.. so im kinda in the in between situation. That is what is complicating the situation..


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

sam2206 said:


> We aren't legally separated yet, but we are not together anymore either.. so im kinda in the in between situation. That is what is complicating the situation..


If you and your wife are no longer together, you cannot claim partner points for her. Partner points is more than just claiming her English scores, she would also need to receive a positive skills assessment for an occupation on the same list as yours.


----------



## Nshikha (Feb 5, 2018)

Hi All, I have recently submitted my visa application and like some I was also confused, whether to add my parents and siblings details or not because where the site says only spouse and children on the application there were options to add parents and siblings and now i see a lot of discussions on not to add them. is there a way to remove them now? And if not what is the best approach?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Nshikha said:


> Hi All, I have recently submitted my visa application and like some I was also confused, whether to add my parents and siblings details or not because where the site says only spouse and children on the application there were options to add parents and siblings and now i see a lot of discussions on not to add them. is there a way to remove them now? And if not what is the best approach?


Many members make this mistake
Just file a Form 1023 deleting their names

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sam2206 said:


> We aren't legally separated yet, but we are not together anymore either.. so im kinda in the in between situation. That is what is complicating the situation..


You will need to provide either all required docs for your spouse or get a divorce docs... no other way round here.


----------



## Nshikha (Feb 5, 2018)

*Reply*



newbienz said:


> Many members make this mistake
> Just file a Form 1023 deleting their names
> 
> Cheers


Hi Newbienz, Thank you for your prompt response. In my application I see 'update us' inside which there is an option called 'update on incorrect information' which is similar to form 1023. Do you think it is okay to use the option inside the application and provide the update? I feel I may still not be able to delete the names from my application? Will this delay the process or stand any rejection. My case is still not assigned to any case officer. Do you think they will be lenient and ignore?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Nshikha said:


> Hi Newbienz, Thank you for your prompt response. In my application I see 'update us' inside which there is an option called 'update on incorrect information' which is similar to form 1023. Do you think it is okay to use the option inside the application and provide the update? I feel I may still not be able to delete the names from my application? Will this delay the process or stand any rejection. My case is still not assigned to any case officer. Do you think they will be lenient and ignore?


you can use update us. many did.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Nshikha said:


> Hi Newbienz, Thank you for your prompt response. In my application I see 'update us' inside which there is an option called 'update on incorrect information' which is similar to form 1023. Do you think it is okay to use the option inside the application and provide the update? I feel I may still not be able to delete the names from my application? Will this delay the process or stand any rejection. My case is still not assigned to any case officer. Do you think they will be lenient and ignore?


I would still file a Form 1023

You have not made any false claims or a cardinal mistake

It’s just an misunderstanding of the rules

Relax

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

newbienz said:


> I would still file a Form 1023
> 
> You have not made any false claims or a cardinal mistake
> 
> ...


1023 is an old way of "update us"... agents who file hundreds of cases tend to use update us form as per the guidelines they get. :sorry:
at least how i got explained.


----------



## Nshikha (Feb 5, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> 1023 is an old way of "update us"... agents who file hundreds of cases tend to use update us form as per the guidelines they get. :sorry:
> at least how i got explained.


Thank you Newbienz and Andreyx for your kind advise. I have used 'update us' to notify this mistake. Hopefully, the case officer will be kind and there will be no delay in the process due to this.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Nshikha said:


> Thank you Newbienz and Andreyx for your kind advise. I have used 'update us' to notify this mistake. Hopefully, the case officer will be kind and there will be no delay in the process due to this.




Good luck! Keep us posted


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pin009 (Mar 25, 2019)

Hi team,

I have added my parents and siblings in “family members” and now want to select “No” for any non migrating members . So I am submitting “ “notification of “incorrect answers” form online . I have few queries reg the same: 

How do I submit online form for correction for removing non migrating members ( 5 in my case parents , siblings ) attaching screenshot from portal :
1) name : it lists all the names including my parents name and sibling names . Should I give their name here one by one 
2) give details of the incorrect information: 
How should I give detail here exactly ? Should I give all memebers name which I need to remove ? 
3 ) give details of correct info: what should I give here ?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

pin009 said:


> Hi team,
> 
> I have added my parents and siblings in “family members” and now want to select “No” for any non migrating members . So I am submitting “ “notification of “incorrect answers” form online . I have few queries reg the same:
> 
> ...


What I would do -

Info which was incorrect:

"Incorrectly listed non-migrating members of my family unit", then list out the names and relationship of parents/siblings here.

Correct info:

List out names and relationship of partner/eligible children.

Reason for incorrect info:

"Misunderstood the definition of 'member of a family unit' - after reviewing the info in Form 1496i have sought to correct the info I provided in my visa application to only include my partner and eligible children".


----------



## pin009 (Mar 25, 2019)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> pin009 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi team,
> ...


Thanks for your reply .
In online form , it asks “ select the applicant to which this incorrect information relates . Then there is a dropdown where it gives you all the names including non migrating members . Now my query is should I be selecting non migrating members one by one here ? “


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

pin009 said:


> Thanks for your reply .
> In online form , it asks “ select the applicant to which this incorrect information relates . Then there is a dropdown where it gives you all the names including non migrating members . Now my query is should I be selecting non migrating members one by one here ? “


Can you select yourself? 

Otherwise yes, I guess you would have to do a form one by one, unless you upload your own Form 1023 instead of using the Immiaccount "Update Us" link.


----------



## pin009 (Mar 25, 2019)

pin009 said:


> PrettyIsotonic said:
> 
> 
> > pin009 said:
> ...


Attached screenshot too


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

pin009 said:


> Attached screenshot too


Keep it as All Applicants / select just your name - if in doubt always clarify with a MARA agent


----------



## pin009 (Mar 25, 2019)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> pin009 said:
> 
> 
> > Attached screenshot too
> ...


Well, I am applying this by my own . So no MARA agent .


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

pin009 said:


> Well, I am applying this by my own . So no MARA agent .


There are MARA agents that provide free advice / free first consultation:

https://www.iscah.com/free-adviceassessment/

https://www.facebook.com/NewStarsACT/


----------



## pin009 (Mar 25, 2019)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> pin009 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I am applying this by my own . So no MARA agent .
> ...


Oh thanks for sharing 🙂


----------



## newb (Jun 24, 2018)

Hi All, I have included my parents and sister as Non-migrating family members because the options in the drop-down stated - Sister, Parent, etc.

I have uploaded all my documents and in my attach document section in Immi Account it shows other 3 family members with Form 80 as required. Should I upload form 80 for these family members? They have no wish to migrate to Australia at this time.

However, in the health assessment section, it states Health Assessment not required which showcases that I selected correctly as them being non-migrating.

Any help is appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## veshi (Sep 13, 2019)

newb said:


> Hi All, I have included my parents and sister as Non-migrating family members because the options in the drop-down stated - Sister, Parent, etc.
> 
> I have uploaded all my documents and in my attach document section in Immi Account it shows other 3 family members with Form 80 as required. Should I upload form 80 for these family members? They have no wish to migrate to Australia at this time.
> 
> ...


I just wanted to add you shouldn’t put your parents and sister as non migration family unit. Nothing bad will happen, but what I mean it’s pointless. 

According to Australian immigration a family unit is a spouse/partner and children either yours or you partners (step children). Parents and siblings are not considered being part of family unit. You do not have to add them to your application.

Since you have added them, I would probably not add form 80 and wait for CO to contact you if needed and then you will have to fill the form if they request. But as I stated before you shouldn’t have added them in the first place.


----------



## newb (Jun 24, 2018)

Thank you so much for the prompt reply, the only reason I did add them was that they showed up on the dropdown as Parent, Sister but now I am finding out that those options are there in case applicant is under 18 years.

I will see if CO Contact and request the Form 80 of family members. Thanks a lot for your reply


----------



## veshi (Sep 13, 2019)

newb said:


> Thank you so much for the prompt reply, the only reason I did add them was that they showed up on the dropdown as Parent, Sister but now I am finding out that those options are there in case applicant is under 18 years.
> 
> I will see if CO Contact and request the Form 80 of family members. Thanks a lot for your reply


No problem. All the best.


----------



## exlipse (Oct 10, 2019)

newb said:


> Thank you so much for the prompt reply, the only reason I did add them was that they showed up on the dropdown as Parent, Sister but now I am finding out that those options are there in case applicant is under 18 years.
> 
> I will see if CO Contact and request the Form 80 of family members. Thanks a lot for your reply


Have you already paid and submitted the visa application? if not remove your parent and siblings details from Non-migrating family members section so you skip potential CO contact for not being uploaded form 80.


----------



## newb (Jun 24, 2018)

exlipse said:


> Have you already paid and submitted the visa application? if not remove your parent and siblings details from Non-migrating family members section so you skip potential CO contact for not being uploaded form 80.


Thank you for your reply, I have already paid and submitted application. if this does happen I thought I will use the feature update us and explain the circumstances in that form. Thanks again.


----------



## waqas180 (4 mo ago)

WillGreg said:


> Thank you very very much, this makes sense.


This also makes sense because let us say that when you try to add somebody in that list, the only relationship you can choose with the person is "Child, Step-Child, Spouse" etc, there are no options of Brother, Sister, Mother or Father.. therefore this list is to add someone in your family who isn't coming with you.
Example; a grown man with 3 kids who wishes to take his wife and 2 kids only, the third kid doesn't want to be included in the application because he isn't travelling


----------



## Shirazgab (4 mo ago)

waqas180 said:


> This also makes sense because let us say that when you try to add somebody in that list, the only relationship you can choose with the person is "Child, Step-Child, Spouse" etc, there are no options of Brother, Sister, Mother or Father.. therefore this list is to add someone in your family who isn't coming with you.
> Example; a grown man with 3 kids who wishes to take his wife and 2 kids only, the third kid doesn't want to be included in the application because he isn't travelling





waqas180 said:


> This also makes sense because let us say that when you try to add somebody in that list, the only relationship you can choose with the person is "Child, Step-Child, Spouse" etc, there are no options of Brother, Sister, Mother or Father.. therefore this list is to add someone in your family who isn't coming with you.
> Example; a grown man with 3 kids who wishes to take his wife and 2 kids only, the third kid doesn't want to be included in the application because he isn't travelling


everyone,I already lodge my visa and when I read again my application is seems my answer in non migrating family unit is wrong,I included my parents and my siblings as a non migrating family unit.And now in my immi account when you click attachment my parent and siblings name is in thier and it says 0-100 attached,so what does it mean??thanks of someone can help me


----------



## waqas180 (4 mo ago)

Rodelyn said:


> everyone,I already lodge my visa and when I read again my application is seems my answer in non migrating family unit is wrong,I included my parents and my siblings as a non migrating family unit.And now in my immi account when you click attachment my parent and siblings name is in thier and it says 0-100 attached,so what does it mean??thanks of someone can help me


You will have to complete and provide the Form 1023 - Notification of Incorrects answers and explain that you misunderstood that section, and ended up adding other members of your family in the application. Explain in the form that e.g. Mr. Mark (my father) and Mr. John (my brother) are not part of my application, can you please remove them from my immi account? I think the CO will remove it without any issue. 

Also, I am curious to know. What was the relationship option you selected while adding your parents/siblings?


----------



## Shirazgab (4 mo ago)

waqas180 said:


> You will have to complete and provide the Form 1023 - Notification of Incorrects answers and explain that you misunderstood that section, and ended up adding other members of your family in the application. Explain in the form that e.g. Mr. Mark (my father) and Mr. John (my brother) are not part of my application, can you please remove them from my immi account? I think the CO will remove it without any issue.
> 
> Also, I am curious to know. What was the relationship option you selected while adding your parents/siblings?





waqas180 said:


> You will have to complete and provide the Form 1023 - Notification of Incorrects answers and explain that you misunderstood that section, and ended up adding other members of your family in the application. Explain in the form that e.g. Mr. Mark (my father) and Mr. John (my brother) are not part of my application, can you please remove them from my immi account? I think the CO will remove it without any issue.
> 
> Also, I am curious to know. What was the relationship option you selected while adding your parents/siblings?


thank you it's a big help,it's just confusing because the option you can choose in that section is your parent your sister and your brother,etc.
And when I Google the non migrating family unit parents and siblings are not part of the non migrating family unit. And I also made a mistake on my mum's name,it's just only one letter wrong,do you think it will affect in my application??thank you


----------



## waqas180 (4 mo ago)

Shirazgab said:


> thank you it's a big help,it's just confusing because the option you can choose in that section is your parent your sister and your brother,etc.
> And when I Google the non migrating family unit parents and siblings are not part of the non migrating family unit.  And I also made a mistake on my mum's name,it's just only one letter wrong,do you think it will affect in my application??thank you


Hopefully it will not be a problem, just ask the CO to remove it. Because they don't need details of your parents as they aren't part of your application.


----------



## Shirazgab (4 mo ago)

waqas180 said:


> Hopefully it will not be a problem, just ask the CO to remove it. Because they don't need details of your parents as they aren't part of your application.


Thanks again,I already done that in my immi acct yesterday but if I will log in to my immi thier names still in thier,thier names and then 0-100 attachment,do you think they will remove them soon??thank you


----------



## WCC (Mar 2, 2016)

Maggie-May24 said:


> Parents and siblings aren't considered members of your family unit, only spouse/partner and children. If you are single and don't have children, then you would answer "No".


Hey these what should one answer who has a "Permanently Separated spouse"?


----------

